# Cougar On A Cougar.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Yes there is a watch in the picture.*


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

I like that, i dont really know why though , couple of questions, what lighting and are the effects added by PS or a specialist programme.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you.

Natural light. f/6.3, 1/6 sec. ISO 400. Focal length 25mm. Reverse negative effect using Pik-Nik.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info, much prefer the first effect


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


>


Inspired by Man Ray?

Like it.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

chris l said:


> Inspired by Man Ray?
> 
> Like it.


No, but now that you mention it, I can see the resemblance. And thank you.


----------

